# Who uses their Nexus for music



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I finally ditched the iPod and am now using my Nexus for music. I am using a mac with iSyncr to sync over the music and am now happily scrobbling live all day to last.fm. How many of you have made the jump to your nexus' music player instead of an iPod? If so what music player do you use and how do you sync of your music. I'm also interested in friending some Rootzwiki peeps on last.fm too see what you all listen to!


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I ditched my iPod back when I had a HTC Eris. Never looked back. I use the stock music player with dsp manager for my equalizer and stuff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Google Music. It's pretty damn convenient. Download to PC, sync music folder, stream over phone. Although, I also stream Pandora whenever I'm feeling indecisive.

DSP Manager as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> I finally ditched the iPod and am now using my Nexus for music. I am using a mac with iSyncr to sync over the music and am now happily scrobbling live all day to last.fm. How many of you have made the jump to your nexus' music player instead of an iPod? If so what music player do you use and how do you sync of your music. I'm also interested in friending some Rootzwiki peeps on last.fm too see what you all listen to!


I use Google music on all of my devices. It nice to just sign on, and have all of your music right there.

I have an unlimited data plan tho, so no worries about going over. If I had a limited plan, I would probably use something else.


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Funny, just went on my first run and trip to the gym today with the nexus. I'm actually using iSyncr'd Google Music too--sound effects arent bad to boost base audio quality.
I've been using TuneIn since I got the phone launch in December, but mostly in the car and on my stereo. Had been an avid Pandora user for a decade it seems but I like the live radio format so TuneIn is really doing it for me to sample new music.
For playing your own music, n7 has a pretty slick interface but not enough to tear me away from native player. Rocket Player and Cloud Skipper were OK too.
Sorry, no pay for play like last.fm for me.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I just use Power Amp, and just drag my tunes over to the phone when connected to the computer.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Droid Charge with CM9 and Voodoo Sound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Used PowerAmp on my Droid X because all my music was on my sd card, now using Google Music on my GNex for the cloud streaming.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish I could use Google Music to stream but I often find that I have no service. I try to store it locally and syncing is real easy. Maybe one day google music will work for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

No need to sync ur phone for the music. If u wanna store it locally just plug it in to ur computer and drag and drop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Whenever I'm in my car, I'm streaming either Google Music, or Pandora, using my Motorola T505.


----------



## bigjay517 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a mix of Pandora, Spotify, and PowerAMP. It depends on the mood I am in. I have unlimited data, so I have no problem streaming all day. I just use WIFI File Explorer for music syncing. I am waiting for a good way to wirelessly sync my music from MediaMonkey.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Another vote for PowerAMP. I just like yo be in control of my music 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use power amp, because I can't use Google music I have my DPI set to 200 and Google music thinks its a tablet the buttons are all strange.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Google Music, DSP Manager. Once the new Google cloud storage service starts up, I will back up my music there as well to free up the 80gigs on my hard drive that it takes up!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

If I'm not using Google Music I use Audiogalaxy. Love it. http://www.audiogalaxy.com/


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I still use my iPod, mainly for practical reasons. Whereas I do have winamp installed on my phone (just in case), I have an 80gb 5th gen classic that I keep around because of the massive amount of storage space (massive for me, as I have only come close to using half of it) and I don't have to worry about draining my battery on my phone, in case I don't have a charger available. Also, I happen to like the playlist customization abilities of iTunes, as I have gotten use to using them consistently for a while now. Even more importantly, the iPod works with my car stereo via usb, but since it's an older model head unit, I can't use my phone with it due to software incompatibilities. I know that newer ones exist, but I am not about to spend money anytime soon on "updating" from my current one.

Don't get me wrong, those are the only two Apple products that I use with any kind of frequency, as I much prefer Android's customization abilities when it comes to phone and tablets. However, I see no need to replace a decent product that has worked for me near flawlessly for over 4 years now.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I use my Nexus with Google Music to play and Songbird to sync.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't used my iPod in over two years - since getting the OG back in January 2010. Between Google music, Amazon MP3 and both cloud services there's no need for one.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Use Google Music for the music I don't have offline (only what I've downloaded off the play store) and UberMusic for the stuff I have off line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Player pro with nicely tuned dsp is unbeatable

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Google music/pandora/youtube playlists. But if i have a song on my ipod and im in my car (which is where my ipod is) i just use my ipod for the sake of battery life.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been using phones as mp3's since before Verizon and manufacturers made each phone with standard headphone jacks. Remember those stupid adapters they use to give out for phones? If they didn't then you'd have to by a smaller sized headphones as well. God that sucked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerostar13 (Sep 25, 2011)

i use to own iPods back since the 2nd Gen ones were released and so all of my music collection was organized with iTunes. i hopped off iPods/Touch when the Droid X came out and used that daily for music. so to save myself a headache, i kept iTunes as my library and used *iSyncr* to sync it with my Android. and i use *PowerAMP* because i love the EQ customization. the only thing i don't like about using the Nexus for music is that it murders battery life when using with my bluetooth headset. at work, i use it to listen to music for 7+ hours and the battery drains 10% every 30-45 minutes. doesn't perform as well as my old Droid X in that regard...


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

whezzel said:


> I ditched my iPod back when I had a HTC Eris. Never looked back. I use the stock music player with dsp manager for my equalizer and stuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 did the same exact thing. my phone has been my music player since my eris, then D2, then DX2, now nexus


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I swear by power amp the eq is great, but unfortunately you can't apply those sounds settings to other apps like Pandora or even tunee


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember DSP back in the days of my CM on my OG droid. It's not on the market, where do you guys get it from?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> I remember DSP back in the days of my CM on my OG droid. It's not on the market, where do you guys get it from?


I pulled it from a CM nightly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I do

Axiom now incorporates Beats,... it's amazing

Use Double Twist wireless to sync


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DHO said:


> I do
> 
> Axiom now incorporates Beats,... it's amazing
> 
> Use Double Twist wireless to sync


I hate beats, and I had a rezound. Terrible.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Uploaded my iTunes library to Google Music and that's what I use for music now, it's amazing. I am forced to use my iPod in my car though because for some reason when I plug my Gnex into my head unit via USB, nothing happens.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> Uploaded my iTunes library to Google Music and that's what I use for music now, it's amazing. I am forced to use my iPod in my car though because for some reason when I plug my Gnex into my head unit via USB, nothing happens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


MTP. Your head unit only does USB mass storage. You can just use a flash drive that you leave in there at all time.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> MTP. Your head unit only does USB mass storage. You can just use a flash drive that you leave in there at all time.


Ah that explains it, thanks. If only my head unit supported bluetooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Locally Stored music played with the stock player for me. Tried to switch, but the theme not matching drives me nuts. Especially because i use it for music more than anything. Also using DSPManager. I dropped my ipod when i got an Incredible. It's just way more convenient. My phone immediately connects to BT in my car for music, ipod wouldn't. I also have my iPod Hi-Fi setup with bluetooth. By far, this phone has had the best sound quality of all my phones. Love it.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I do use mine for music but I would be really happy if someone could hack in a driver that allowed for the use of an external USB DAC because the to one built in is only just ok

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> I do use mine for music but I would be really happy if someone could hack in a driver that allowed for the use of an external USB DAC because the to one built in is only just ok
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


By default, 4.0 should support it if it needs no drivers. You will just need a ODB cable.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the better question is who doesn't. 
I ditched my mp3 player when I got my og droid, since than its been a mix of the stock music app, google music, and Pandora for my music although I only really stream Pandora now.


----------



## Hyee (Feb 26, 2012)

Spotify...I've almost stopped torrenting as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I use poweramp for flac and Pandora

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I use WinAmp for the equalizer and custom radio options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been using my phones for music since my flip phone allowed it. Then I got the iphone it was heaven got nervous when leaving it for the galaxy s 1 but continued happily haven't gone hack to an iPod since

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I use MortPlayer. Mainly because the developer has been making it for ages (since the windows mobile days) and it works by folders instead or just randomly gathering sounds and music throughout your sd partition. It has an equilizer and all that bs built in, but I don't need that. Also has gestures for switching tracks and such. It will also play FLAC if your ROM has support, not that FLAC is that useful on a mobile device, but if saves having to convert to mp3.

Otherwise, I just recommend any ROM that lets you switch tracks by the volume buttons (old school blackberry style). Very useful if you're a runner as touchscreens suck for changing tracks otherwise.

I kind of miss using my ipod nano 1g with rockbox, but I was getting tired of charging it + my phone. Size was nicer though, the Nexus is kind of a pain to run with size wise.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I hate beats, and I had a rezound. Terrible.


Beats is the devil

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Beats is the devil
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


Can't say I would trust any sort of technology that has its greatest selling points as something along the lines of "A famous rapper founded us" and "our headphones are made by the scummiest cable company in the world (monster)"


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Can't say I would trust any sort of technology that has its greatest selling points as something along the lines of "A famous rapper founded us" and "our headphones are made by the scummiest cable company in the world (monster)"


Oh man, I'm all about monster, its a good quality cable and I get clear sound from them, been using monster cables for about 12 years(I use them for my guitarring)

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

*raises hand* I use it all the time for music. It is my mp3 player. I've been using Android devices as my mp3 players for some time now. I must say the evolution of the music player has made it much more useful.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Oh man, I'm all about monster, its a good quality cable and I get clear sound from them, been using monster cables for about 12 years(I use them for my guitarring)
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


As long as you don't believe all that gold plating on digital cables makes a difference, then all is well 

Analog on the other hand, it does make a difference, such as what you might have in some guitar cables

I still think they're a questionable company as far as how far they go to advertise their some of their more speciously better products.

http://consumerist.c...l-its-crap.html

http://consumerist.c...er-company.html

http://consumerist.c...headphones.html

http://consumerist.c...-heres-why.html


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

I use Google music and love it. I just wish the battery life was better in general for listening to music (not streamed, but locally stored).


----------



## DarrenDM (Dec 31, 2011)

I use Spotify which is pretty convenient considering Google Music is not available in the UK

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> As long as you don't believe all that gold plating on digital cables makes a difference, then all is well
> 
> Analog on the other hand, it does make a difference, such as what you might have in some guitar cables
> 
> ...


What do you recommend for car audio?

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> What do you recommend for car audio?
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


Like cables for your car stereo system or something for the Nexus to interface with the stereo system?


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Like cables for your car stereo system or something for the Nexus to interface with the stereo system?


Just a reg aux cable, I've never compared any, just knew I got clearer signal when I switched to the monster.

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> Just a reg aux cable, I've never compared any, just knew I got clearer signal when I switched to the monster.
> 
> the day is mine
> the night is also mine


Over a 6-12 inch run you noticed a difference between a no name cable and a monster cable...... You know that by using an AUX input you're amplifying the sound twice? Once at the phone, once again by your head unit or amp. If you were really serious to the point that your cables made a difference, you shouldn't be using line out by your phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Generally agree with ERIFNOMI. AUX or using a portable device like an android phone or even an ipod for that matter and then worrying about the quality of the cable is probably not going to matter quite that much.

The connection is also analog so the quality of cable could make a difference (though as he mentioned, the devices in between and the connections also matter), but there is also a degree of placebo effect with such things too. If you think it sounds better, then it probably does for one reason or the other.

If you have a Monster one currently, it's probably doing its job okay, but there's probably some cheaper options that would work the same.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Generally agree with ERIFNOMI. AUX or using a portable device like an android phone or even an ipod for that matter and then worrying about the quality of the cable is probably not going to matter quite that much.
> 
> The connection is also analog so the quality of cable could make a difference (though as he mentioned, the devices in between and the connections also matter), but there is also a degree of placebo effect with such things too. If you think it sounds better, then it probably does for one reason or the other.
> 
> If you have a Monster one currently, it's probably doing its job okay, but there's probably some cheaper options that would work the same.


all cables are made with the same material, same material means same quality
its like the whole $50 hdmi cable vs the $3 one, its the same quality but its the placebo that will make you think otherwise

on another note, i would buy the cheapest one you can find(monoprice.com is the place i go to for cheap cables)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> all cables are made with the same material, same material means same quality
> its like the whole $50 hdmi cable vs the $3 one, its the same quality but its the placebo that will make you think otherwise
> 
> on another note, i would buy the cheapest one you can find(monoprice.com is the place i go to for cheap cables)


If we're talking about HDMI or any digital cable (like optical, etc) yeah, they're all digital and makes no difference, though I think there's a point there's too cheap and quality can suffer from other reasons (manufacturing quality). Anything over 10 is too much.

Analog cables are a bit different. Things like electronic conduction and resistivity matter as well as insulation and the gauge of the wires. Sure, they're all going to be copper under the insulation, but the connectors may be aluminum (which has a lower conductivity than gold). Silver actually has the highest (and lowest resistivity) (followed by copper), but silver and copper have a far greater chance of oxidizing (rusting) when exposed. Gold does not oxidize so easily, so that's why it is used. Impurities in the metals could also cause issues if you really want to be picky. However, none of that matters if there are other things causing issues, such as not all connectors being of the same quality or the hardware not being up to quality as well as amplification/distortion of the sound through different pieces of hardware.

In the end though, what sounds "good" is very subjective and as already mentioned, subject to the placebo effect. An automobile is already not exactly the apex of acoustic perfection, with all the noise while driving and the awkward setup of a car. Human ears are are just not as good as we think, sadly. Don't let your brain know that though










Table of the elements and their resistivity for the curious: http://en.wikipedia....nd_conductivity

I'm not an expert by any means. Just some random knowledge from taking a few EE courses, electromagnetic physics and a class on material science/metallurgy.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Good info all around. Def no placebo effect though, I was getting a little line noise with the other cables I used, the monster has a clean sound...I may have just been using a really crappy old cable before. I have my eq and pre amp on my phone syncd pretty perfectly with my cars sound. Sounds niiiiice

the day is mine
the night is also mine


----------



## dantheman (Oct 10, 2011)

I may be the only one, but I use Amazon Music. They offered unlimited storage to Prime members before Google and I didn't see a point in uploading my catalog twice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## section 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use PowerAMP & Google Music. PlayerPro is another good music player.

Sent from the Galaxy on my Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

its my only source of music while wasting gas!!!

google play music


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah I use a monster aux cable for my car stereo input. I got it on ebay way cheaper than retail, and I can definitely say it was better for my setup. I was getting a lot o noise and interference with the crappy 2$ cable I was usng prior.

I only use Google music right now, the EQ is okay but on axiom with DSP manager and the beats hack it sounds way better than my Zune ever did with the same music files.

I listen is mostly hard rock and metal, sometimes a little alt. rock, prog, and classic rock. My car has a 600w rockford fostgate system that was a factory option, this is really the only place i listen to music. It sounds pretty damn good with my phone and I can be pretty picky, I sold my Zune when I got my nexus.


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

DoubleTwist + AirSync for local storage, PowerAmp for playback when bandwidth and battery are an issue. Google Music when I'm tethered to power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ignitionnight (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyee said:


> Spotify...I've almost stopped torrenting as well.


Spotify on the computer, but I don't think I should have to pay more than Netflix to listen to music on my phone when they let me listen to for free on my computer. Give me a 4.99 mobile price and I'll be theirs forever.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm using player pro its super smooth! Unlike poweramp (for me) gives me some awesome controls beautiful UI. I don't stream because I'm a battery whore lol.

Galaxy


----------



## allcity187 (Aug 1, 2011)

I ditch my ipod when I got my fascinate and installed a rom, voodoo kernel and voodoo sound. Now I got the galaxy nexus with cm9 the dsp manager makes the music sound good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> If we're talking about HDMI or any digital cable (like optical, etc) yeah, they're all digital and makes no difference, though I think there's a point there's too cheap and quality can suffer from other reasons (manufacturing quality). Anything over 10 is too much.
> 
> Analog cables are a bit different. Things like electronic conduction and resistivity matter as well as insulation and the gauge of the wires. Sure, they're all going to be copper under the insulation, but the connectors may be aluminum (which has a lower conductivity than gold). Silver actually has the highest (and lowest resistivity) (followed by copper), but silver and copper have a far greater chance of oxidizing (rusting) when exposed. Gold does not oxidize so easily, so that's why it is used. Impurities in the metals could also cause issues if you really want to be picky. However, none of that matters if there are other things causing issues, such as not all connectors being of the same quality or the hardware not being up to quality as well as amplification/distortion of the sound through different pieces of hardware.
> 
> ...


Also nite though that these factors are greatly effected by distance. If you have a short cable like 6-12 inches, it won't matter too much. The stress relief around the connector will be the biggest thing since it's likely to fray being moved around so much. If you have a brand new cable that is noisy, even a $5 one, it's defective. Something has gone wrong (fraying connectors, bad shielding, etc). I have some heavily insulated audio wires from monoprice that are probably exactly the same as monster without the monster tax and they're nice. I don't think I paid more than $10 for a 6 ft "RCA" style cable made for in-wall installation. Being made to go in a wall and never be seen again, it is very well insulated with gold-plated connectors. I don't think a monster cable would outperform it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Also nite though that these factors are greatly effected by distance. If you have a short cable like 6-12 inches, it won't matter too much. The stress relief around the connector will be the biggest thing since it's likely to fray being moved around so much. If you have a brand new cable that is noisy, even a $5 one, it's defective. Something has gone wrong (fraying connectors, bad shielding, etc). I have some heavily insulated audio wires from monoprice that are probably exactly the same as monster without the monster tax and they're nice. I don't think I paid more than $10 for a 6 ft "RCA" style cable made for in-wall installation. Being made to go in a wall and never be seen again, it is very well insulated with gold-plated connectors. I don't think a monster cable would outperform it.


Ah yeah, distance would also be a factor, forgot about that. Good thinking.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Also nite though that these factors are greatly effected by distance. If you have a short cable like 6-12 inches, it won't matter too much. The stress relief around the connector will be the biggest thing since it's likely to fray being moved around so much. If you have a brand new cable that is noisy, even a $5 one, it's defective. Something has gone wrong (fraying connectors, bad shielding, etc). I have some heavily insulated audio wires from monoprice that are probably exactly the same as monster without the monster tax and they're nice. I don't think I paid more than $10 for a 6 ft "RCA" style cable made for in-wall installation. Being made to go in a wall and never be seen again, it is very well insulated with gold-plated connectors. I don't think a monster cable would outperform it.


I'm sorry this post made so little sense. I have a killer headache.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I switch between Spotify, PowerAmp, and Pandora. I use EQ for my...EQ lol, since I don't know where to get DSP Manager. I play it in my car through Bluetooth because I like the cordless aspect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> since I don't know where to get DSP Manager


Pull it from CM9.


----------



## maha1o (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been using my gnex for music since i got the phone. so far ive just been using google music.. I would like to try some other music players but i just can't get away from the feature AOKP has that lets u long press the volume buttons to skip songs.. all the music players ive tried so far don't work with it except google music.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

maha1o said:


> I've been using my gnex for music since i got the phone. so far ive just been using google music.. I would like to try some other music players but i just can't get away from the feature AOKP has that lets u long press the volume buttons to skip songs.. all the music players ive tried so far don't work with it except google music.


'

That's not an AOKP feature, well as in they were not the first to do it. It was originally in cyanogen 7 and maybe cyanogen 6. I'm sure there are other ROMs out there with it you're not aware of though. I've never had a problem with music players not using it though. However, the music player I currently use is Mort Player, but it works fine.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> I finally ditched the iPod and am now using my Nexus for music. I am using a mac with iSyncr to sync over the music and am now happily scrobbling live all day to last.fm. How many of you have made the jump to your nexus' music player instead of an iPod? If so what music player do you use and how do you sync of your music. I'm also interested in friending some Rootzwiki peeps on last.fm too see what you all listen to!


I've been using my Android phones for music since the Fascinate. The Nexus is my third Android. I've pretty much been using Doubletwist the whole time to sync. I also use the doubletwist player and like it. I have Google music installed too but think I like doubletwist better.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for the Noob question, but will player pro allow me to access my Google Music account so I don't have to put music on the device? Would love to use Bluetooth to stream to my vehicle.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Hosehead said:


> Sorry for the Noob question, but will player pro allow me to access my Google Music account so I don't have to put music on the device? Would love to use Bluetooth to stream to my vehicle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The only way to stream your Google music is to use Google's player.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

maha1o said:


> I've been using my gnex for music since i got the phone. so far ive just been using google music.. I would like to try some other music players but i just can't get away from the feature AOKP has that lets u long press the volume buttons to skip songs.. all the music players ive tried so far don't work with it except google music.


I don't use aokp anymore so I can't test it, but I believe I remember that feature working on other music players for me. Or at least one of them. Think it was double twist that I tried

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my iPod Classic 160GB for long plane/car rides and whatnot, but almost exclusively use my Galaxy Nexus for Google Music, Pandora, DI.fm, and SKY.FM.

I also learned that streaming Google Music over LTE will _really_ kill your battery in a hurry. Like, three hours to go from 90% to <30%.


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

Poweramp works great with the volume button skip feature. Its also my favorite music player by far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

maha1o said:


> I've been using my gnex for music since i got the phone. so far ive just been using google music.. I would like to try some other music players but i just can't get away from the feature AOKP has that lets u long press the volume buttons to skip songs.. all the music players ive tried so far don't work with it except google music.


I use the CM9 music app and volume skip from lockscreen works perfectly on AOKP.


----------



## defrost (Apr 15, 2012)

I pretty much use rdio most of the time. I tried spotify for a while, but I really like the ui of the rdio mobile app much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The only way to stream your Google music is to use Google's player.


Not true try Cloud Music Sniper in the Play Store great app allows you to stream Google Music through your choice of music apps


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Not true try Cloud Music Sniper in the Play Store great app allows you to stream Google Music through your choice of music apps


It's not truely streaming though. It makes you able to play GMusic that you selected to play offline in other apps.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> It's not truely streaming though. It makes you able to play GMusic that you selected to play offline in other apps.


This is true. Meanwhile, you have to allow so many GBs of music cache.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Not true try Cloud Music Sniper in the Play Store great app allows you to stream Google Music through your choice of music apps


As others have said, that just let's your play your cached music. You might as well just transfer your music in that case. There is no API for Google Music so other apps can't stream from it, unless they come up with their own 'unofficial API,' which I believe someone was working on.


----------



## DASHER (Feb 2, 2012)

I use spotify premium. I actually bounce from device to device depending where I am or where I'm going. With spotify my favorite music and playlist are synced across multiple devices, gnex, iPod, iPad, PC, laptop, kindle etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been using google music since it was released and stopped using my mp3 player right after. I always wished for this. now I can listen to a song on my computer and just find it on my phone and leave the house.


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

DASHER said:


> I use spotify premium. I actually bounce from device to device depending where I am or where I'm going. With spotify my favorite music and playlist are synced across multiple devices, gnex, iPod, iPad, PC, laptop, kindle etc.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Re-hashing this topic 

I've searched everywhere I know how and have been unsuccessful in finding out how to get DSPmanager/beats (from axi0m) to work with spotify. Anyone have any tips?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

murdocthc said:


> Re-hashing this topic
> 
> I've searched everywhere I know how and have been unsuccessful in finding out how to get DSPmanager/beats (from axi0m) to work with spotify. Anyone have any tips?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If it's not, http://goo.gl/OBUBE then use http://goo.gl/i1Tmd or http://goo.gl/dm9YG


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> If it's not, http://goo.gl/OBUBE then use http://goo.gl/i1Tmd or http://goo.gl/dm9YG


Thanks for the links. I purchased equalizer and have been using it for months. I was hoping I could get dsp working with spotify so that I don't have to change eq settings with two different apps (currently using dsp with music transferred from PC and equalizer app you linked for spotify)

I guess perhaps the better question lies in IF dsp can work with spotify, will it really be capable of providing better sound quality? My guess is that it will since it appears to implement its own set of audio drivers. However, if its not going to make a difference, then I'll curb my efforts 

Thanks again to anyone who takes a minute to read and respond! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I still have yet to make the switch, because I like physical buttons controlling my play pause and skip. I use an iPod classic 6gen and the first gen brown zune. When I do use my nexus, though, I turn to power amp and Google music. I used last FM a TON before they made you start paying









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Grooveshark, Gmusic and Dropbox. Pandora sometimes and Slacker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> I still have yet to make the switch, because I like physical buttons controlling my play pause and skip. I use an iPod classic 6gen and the first gen brown zune. When I do use my nexus, though, I turn to power amp and Google music. I used last FM a TON before they made you start paying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the service a lot, so the money was worth it to me. Not just for streaming music, but also for scrobbling and social media. Now I use isyncr, Google play and last.fm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I use it only for pandora streaming to my radio. I used google music but I was having this weird issue with my streaming music from music. It would start the song and out of no where play a different song while the player shows it playing the song it is supposed to play.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Never owned am ipod myself. Used my smartphone for years though. Mainly pandora, but I do use Google Music too. Looked into spotify and others but don't like the monthly fee.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jwilkis2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ever since I got Spotify when it came to the states, I haven't used my iPod. And I use Google Music for what Spotify doesn't have. Love them both.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Google music also. Love it!


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how to speed up the Google Music itunes upload? I ran the upload process on my mac for about 2 days and got 600 out of 2,400 uploaded.. what can i do to speed this up?


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

justinpoiroux said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to speed up the Google Music itunes upload? I ran the upload process on my mac for about 2 days and got 600 out of 2,400 uploaded.. what can i do to speed this up?


go use the internet at a college, or library.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

As soon as I got my galaxy nexus (LTE) I sold my 32gb ipod touch. I love having all my music on my phone so much easier. Only problem I am facing is that the gym I go to know has no cell coverage nor have a internet connection for us. So I have to predownload for offline use. Not really that a con thou. I also just started a month trial with spotify I love the service. But the app for me is a bit buggy on my phone. Anyone else had that issue. I need to decide by the 4th if I want to pay for it.



justinpoiroux said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to speed up the Google Music itunes upload? I ran the upload process on my mac for about 2 days and got 600 out of 2,400 uploaded.. what can i do to speed this up?


Who do you have as your IP. They decide the upload rate. I pay 50 for mine an I live outside the city area it took me 7 days to upload 12,000 songs be aware it was close to 70 gbs of music.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

you guys uploading all these songs to google music streaming service, ahem are they legitimately "acquired"? lol


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

I decided to set my upload destination to music folder instead of itunes, and it's going very quick. Alot quicker than itunes..maybe my problem was with itunes.. who knows.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Audiogalaxy for streaming, n7player for music on phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Power Amp & CM9 music player all day









Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Axium said:


> you guys uploading all these songs to google music streaming service, ahem are they legitimately "acquired"? lol


of course I go to my local tower records store and buy in bulk









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I use my phone for music constantly. I store music locally to conserve battery. On stock 4.0.4 w/stock player, using DSP Manager with HQ Audio enabled in kernel and using AlsaMixer for fine tuning (i'm VERY picky about my audio.) and volume boost.... I'm still shocked at how well the nexus can drive power hungry headphones like my HD598's.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

On my Nexus (and my Droid 2 before it), I use PowerAMP. I've used my phone for music since my LG enV (the orange one), and before that I had a little 1GB Creative MuVo TX FM. The only Apple product I've ever owned is an old Mac Performa 637CD that I got at a consignment sale for a dollar, and it's likely to stay that way.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> I use my phone for music constantly. I store music locally to conserve battery. On stock 4.0.4 w/stock player, using DSP Manager with HQ Audio enabled in kernel and using AlsaMixer for fine tuning (i'm VERY picky about my audio.) and volume boost.... I'm still shocked at how well the nexus can drive power hungry headphones like my HD598's.


Where did you find all those programs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Can't say enough about Poweramp...it was well worth the $5 I spent on it 2 years ago


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> Where did you find all those programs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lots and lots of reading. Still somewhat bummed we don't have Voodoo audio, but were pretty close. DSP Manager is on most roms nowadays and Alsamixer is a little known audio app for android and linux. Found that on XDA somewhere.


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

Just throwing it out there that volume+ is awesome for streaming via spotify since beats/dsp does not work with it. Thanks for the suggestion, whataspaz! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

